# Karolina Kurkova runway oops @ fashion show fall Dior 2004 x 3



## Q (24 Feb. 2010)

​Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

thx Maelstrom und George10


----------



## canil (24 Feb. 2010)

Super Bilder! Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## General (24 Feb. 2010)

Wo sollte man da wohl hinschauen


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics von Karolina


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Feb. 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> Wo sollte man da wohl hinschauen



in die augen blupper in die augen


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Feb. 2010)

​


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Apr. 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> Wo sollte man da wohl hinschauen



Natürlich auf das Kleid, das ist doch eine Modenshow, keine Modelsshow


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Apr. 2010)

:thx: für die pics


----------

